# Duyuru > Vatan SATILIYOR!!!!! >  İstediğim şirketi İstediğim Kişiye İstediğim Fiyattan Satarım

## bozok

*İSTEDİğİM şİRKETİ İSTEDİğİM KİşİYE İSTEDİğİM FİYATTAN SATARIM*

 


09.09.2010 16:30

Sayın Başbakan, bu Anayasa değişikliği ile ilgili olarak, “*üstünlerin hukukundan, hukukun üstünlüğüne geçilecek*” demişti. Bu söz acaba ne kadar gerçeği yansıtıyor? Bizim savımız da bu Anayasa değişikliği, tam tersine, “*hukukun üstünlüğünü yok edip, üstünlerin hukukunu egemen kılmak için*” yapılıyor.

Bu savımızı kanıtlamak için Anayasa Mahkemesi ve HSYK’nın yapılarının değiştirilip, bu yüksek yargı yerlerinin “*AKP’nin, dolayısıyla bu siyasal partinin Genel Başkanı*”nın, yani “*üstünlerin*” egemenliğine nasıl verildiğini geçen iki yazımızda açıklamıştık.

Bu yazımızda da, küresel güçlerle birlikte, kamu varlıklarına, denetimsiz ve sorgusuz el konulabilmesi için idari yargının yetkisini nasıl tırpanlanmaya çalışıldığını gözler önüne sermek istiyoruz. Bundan amaç, halkın katkılarıyla ülke ekonomisine öncülük etmek üzere kurulan, arsaları, binaları değer biçilemez durumda olan kamu işletmelerinin, yargısal denetimden uzak, “*kime ve kaça*” satılacağını tümüyle siyasal iktidarın keyfine bırakmaktır. Bir başka önemli amaç da, kadrolaşma çalışmalarını sona ulaştırmak için tüm kamu kurum ve kuruluşlarını, cemaat ya da AKP yandaşlarıyla doldurarak ele geçirirken yargı denetiminden kurtulmaktır.

Rıza Türmen, 03 Eylül 2010 günlü Milliyet Gazetesindeki köşesinde, “*Günümüzde geçerli olan hukuk devleti anlayışının temel özelliği şu: Yasama, yürütme ve yargı yetkilerini anayasadan alıyorlar. İktidarı kullanma yetkisi ancak anayasaya ve hukuka uygun olduğu ölçüde meşru sayılıyor. İktidarın, hukukun sınırları içinde kalıp kalmadığına karar verecek olan ise yargı. Yargının yasama ve yürütme üzerindeki hukuksal denetimini ‘*vesayet*’ olarak nitelemek ve kurtulmaya çalışmak hukuk devletinin reddi anlamına geliyor*” diyerek, durumu özetlemiş görünüyor. 

Biz de değişiklikteki üç düzenleme üzerinde durmak ve yargıya vurulan darbenin son noktasını gözler önüne sermek istiyoruz.

 
*İDARİ YARGININ YETKİSİ NEDEN SINIRLANDIRILIYOR*

1) Anayasa’nın 125. maddesinde yapılan değişiklikle, idari yargının yetkisi sınırlandırılmakta, bu yetkinin, “*hiçbir surette yerindelik denetimi biçiminde kullanılamayacağı*” kurala bağlanmaktadır. Böylece, İdari Yargılama Usulü Yasası’nda da bulunan bir kural, aşağıda açıklanacak amaçla, anayasal düzleme çekilmekte ve bir anlamda “*hak aramaya sınırlama*” getirilmeye çalışılmaktadır.

İdari yargı bugüne kadar, başta özelleştirmeler, hidro elektrik santraller (HES), kentsel dönüşüm tasarımları, çevre koruma konuları ve atamalar olmak üzere birçok davayı “*kamu yararı amacına*” ve “*hizmetin gereklerine*” uygunluk yönlerinden incelemiş ve bu yönde önemli kararlar vermiştir. Değişikliğin amacı, idari yargının yetkisini sınırlayarak, kamu görevlileri ve özelleştirmeler gibi konularda, bu ölçütlere göre karar verilmesini önlemektir. 

Danıştay’ın yukarıda yer verilen konulara ilişkin kararları, önce Turgut üzal tarafından, 1990 yılında bir yasayla engellenmeye çalışılmış; Anayasa Mahkemesi bu yasayı iptal etmiştir. şimdi Recep Tayip Erdoğan, aynı sonucu Anayasa değişikliği ile almaya çalışmaktadır.

İdari yargının iptal ettiği ya da yürütmeyi durdurma kararı verdiği önemli davaları anımsamak, getirilen düzenlemenin neleri engellemek amacı güttüğünü ortaya koyması yönünden önemlidir:

Seka, Tekel, Tüpraş ve Galataport ihalesi, Güneysu’da yapımı düşünülen 2 HES projesi, Akkuyu nükleer santrali, Aliağa termik santrali, 9 otoyol ve 2 boğaz köprüsünün işletme hakkının özelleştirilmesi, İzmir limanının özelleştirilmesi, Türkiye şeker Fabrikaları’na ilişkin 6 fabrikanın (Kastamonu, Kırşehir, Turhal, Yozgat, üorum ve üarşamba) birden özelleştirilmesi, Kışladağ’da altın arama faaliyeti, Erdemir’in devri, Petkim’in % 51 hissesinin blok satışı, İgdaş’ın özelleştirilmesi. (Cumhuriyet, 16.07.2010)

Bir TüPRAş olayı bile getirilen değişikliğin olumsuz etkisini gözler önüne sermeye yeterlidir. Bilindiği gibi, ham petrol rafinajı konusunda Türkiye’nin tekeli durumunda olan TüPRAş’ın % 65.8 oranındaki hissesi blok satış yöntemiyle 1.302 milyon dolara satılması işlemini Danıştay iptal etmiş; daha sonra aynı pay toplam olarak 4.594 milyon dolara satılmış; böylece devlet, yargı sayesinde yaklaşık 3.300 milyon dolar zarardan kurtarılmıştır.

İşte Anayasa değişikliği ile, idari yargının özelleştirme kararlarını denetlemesi önlenmekte; böylece, siyasal iktidarın, “*istediği şirketi, istediği kişiye, istediği fiyattan*” verebilmesinin yolu açılmaktadır.

İdari yargının özelleştirmeler konusunda devreden çıkarılmasının küresel sermayenin çıkarı için yapıldığı, AKP’nin referandumla ilgili olarak hazırladığı kitapçıkta açıkça itiraf edilmektedir. Kitapçıkta aynen şöyle denilmektedir: “*Kamu yararı gibi subjektif bir kavramla birçok özelleştirme kararı iptal edilmiş, böylece küresel sermayenin Türkiye’de yatırım yapması ile ilgili birçok zorluk çıkarılmıştır.*” Açıkça itiraf edildiği gibi, yapılan anayasa değişikliği ile küresel sermayenin Türkiye’deki yatırımlarının önünü açmak için, yargı etkisiz kılınmakta, yetkisi tırpanlanmaktadır.

AKP Genel Başkan Yardımcısı Hüseyin üelik, “*Kamu yararına karar vermek yargının işi değildir*” diyerek, bu değişikliğin amacını açık biçimde ortaya koymuştur. 

üok çarpıcı olması yönünden verilebilecek bir örnek de Erzurum İl Milli Eğitim Müdürü’nün durumudur. Başbakan Recep Tayip Erdoğan, hukukun bağlayıcılığını ve gerekçesiz işlem yapılamayacağını unutarak, “*istediğimiz müdürü istediğimiz yere atayamıyoruz*” yakınmasında bulunmaktadır. Bu yakınma ancak, “*istediğini asarsın, istediği kesersin*” faşist yaklaşımında olanaklıdır. İşte bu yaklaşımla, “*kaşı gözü*” beğenilmeyen Erzurum İl Milli Eğitim Müdürü 11 kez görevden alınmış, her kezinde yargı kararıyla görevine geri dönmüştür. İdari yargı ile “*başa çıkılamayacağının*” anlaşılması üzerine İl Müdürü, bir adli suç karalaması ile tutuklanarak, 12. kez görevden alınmıştır. 
Değişiklikten sonra, siyasal iktidar, istediği kamu görevlisini istediği yere atayabilecek, buna dur diyecek bir idari yargı bulunmayacaktır.

Ne var ki, bu değişiklikle, siyasal iktidarın istediği sonucu elde edebileceği tartışmalıdır. üünkü, idare hukuku öğretisine göre idari yargı, bir idari işlemi “*yetki, şekil, sebep, konu ve maksat*” yönlerinden hukuksal denetime bağlı tutmaktadır. Bir idari işlemin, “*kamu yararı amacına*” uygun olup olmadığının denetimi “*maksat/amaç*” öğesi yönünden yapılan bir denetimdir ki, bu yerindelik değil, hukuksallık denetimi kapsamına girmektedir. (Arif Ali Cangı, Cumhuriyet, 30.08.2010) Yapılan, “*kamu yararına*” uygunluğun değil, işlemin, “*kamu yararı amacıyla*” yapılıp yapılmadığının incelenmesidir. Bir işlem kişi ya da kişileri korumak ya da onlara zarar vermek için değil, toplum genelinin yararı için yapılmışsa, o işlemin kamu yararı amacıyla gerçekleştirildiğinden söz edilebilir.

Gerçi, siyasal iktidar, Başbakan’ın söylemiyle “*ayağında pranga*” olarak gördüğü yargının bir bölümünü “*yerindelik denetimi sınırlaması*” ile engellemeye çalışmaktadır; ama, yukarıda belirtilen gerekçeyle bunda başarılı olamayacağı sanılmaktadır. Kuşkusuz bu yorum, Danıştay’ın üye yapısının zaman içinde değişmesine kadar geçerlidir.

 
*DAHA İSLAMİ BİR YAPI*

2) Anayasa’nın 74. maddesinde yapılan değişiklikle bir “*Kamu Denetçiliği Kurumu*” kurulmaktadır. Bu kurumun başında bir başdenetçi bulunacak; başdenetçiyi AKP iktidarının oyları seçecektir.

Bu kurum, idarenin işleyişiyle ilgili şikayetleri inceleyecektir. Kamu Başdenetçisi ve denetçilerinin nitelikleri dahil, tüm düzenlemeler yasaya bırakılmaktadır. Yani AKP iktidarı bu kuruma istediği şekli verecektir. “*Yeni Osmanlı*” düzeninde, yeni bir “*Kadı*” kurumu yaratılmaya çalışılmaktadır. Değilse, idarenin tüm eylem ve işlemleri idari yargı denetimine bağlı iken buna neden gerek duyulduğu tartışma konusudur.

Washington Instutite for Near East Policy Türkiye Araştırmaları Programı Direktörü Soner üağaptay, kamu denetçiliği kurumunu, devlet ile toplum arasındaki hakemlik kurumu olarak nitelemekte, ve bu kurumun, nüfusunun %99.9’unun Müslüman olduğu bir ülkede İslami ibadet uygulayan ya da uygulamayanların haklarını koruyacağını belirtmektedir. (Cumhuriyet, 05.09.2010)

Başından beri Kamu Denetçiliği Kurumu’na yaklaşımımız tam da bu noktada düğümlenmektedir. Kamu Denetçiliği Kurumu Devlet ile toplum arasında din konusunda hakemlik rolü oynayarak, bir tür kadılık sistemini çağrıştırmaktadır. Bu kurum, belirtilen işleviyle, toplum gibi devleti de, kararlarıyla daha İslami bir yapıya dönüştürmek üzere tasarlanmıştır. İslami ibadet uygulamayanların haklarını korumak bir yana, bu kesimi baskı altına alarak siyasal iktidarın “*daha İslami bir yapı*” amacını gerçekleştirecektir.

 
*AİHM’E BAşVURUNUN üNLENMESİ*

3) Son olarak bu bölümde dile getirilecek konu, 148. ve 149. maddelerde yapılan değişikliklerle, “*bireysel başvuru hakkının*” getirilmiş olmasıdır.
1961 Anayasası’na göre, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nde doğrudan dava açacak kurum ve kuruluşlara hala bu hak ve yetkileri yeniden verilmezken, bireysel başvuru hakkının getirilmesi; bu hakkın, “*Anayasa’da güvenceye alınmış temel hak ve özgürlüklerden Avrupa İnsan Hakları Sözleşmesi kapsamındaki herhangi birinin ‘*kamu gücü*’ tarafından ‘*ihlal edilmesi*’*” durumunda kullanılacağının belirtilmesi; bir başkan ve dört üyeden oluşan Anayasa Mahkemesi bölümlerinin son sözü söyleyecek olması; bu değişiklikte bir özel amaç bulunduğu kaygısını yaratmaktadır. Bu kaygı, bireysel başvuru hakkının özellikle türban, laiklik ve imam hatip liseleri yönünden getirilmiş olmasındandır. AİHM’ne yapılan başvuruların geri alınması nedeniyle yarım kalan ya da AİHM’nce reddedilen sorunların Anayasa Mahkemesi aracılığıyla çözümlenmesine çalışılacağı düşünülmektedir. 

Ayrıca, Kamu Denetçiliği Kurumu’nun kurulması ve bireysel başvuru hakkının getirilmesinin, AİHM’ne başvuruyu önleyerek, sorunların yandaş yargı aracılığıyla, kendi isterlerine uygun çözülmesinin yolunu açmak gibi bir de gizli amacı bulunmaktadır.


*Bülent Serim
Anayasa Mahkemesi Eski Genel Sekreteri
*
Odatv.com

----------

